# ATI video - no acceleration (again) [SOLVED]

## zidour

Hi all,

I have searched all the forums but I still can not get my ATI card working properly.

I am not sure what card it is exactly. The computer is a Dell Latitude 810 laptop.

Well, everything seems fine, I compiled the kernel.

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP

```

gives

```

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

And everything seems to be fine.

```

localhost linux # dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

```

Emerged ati-drivers and ati-drivers extra (tried both ~x86 and -* keywords).

Modprobed fglrx and once again, everything seems OK.

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1898 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.16.20 [Aug 16 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

```

Coonfigured X with fglrxconfig.

Switched to ati opengl interface.

```

localhost linux # opengl-update ati

 * opengl-update is deprecated and is just a frontend to the opengl

 * eselect module.  In the future, opengl-update will be removed

 * from portage.  Please see 'eselect opengl help'

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

```

Started X. Everything seems fine, no errors in Xorg.0.log.

```

localhost linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

```

```

localhost linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): The hex number setting for DesktopSetup is deprecated,

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(WW) fglrx(0): [drm] using DRM defaults (QS_ID=9650ffff)

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" is not used

```

```

localhost linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: @@UNRELEASED_AND_UNSUPPORTED_DRIVER@@

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

```

But still, fglrxinfo says I am using Mesa OpenGL and glx info says that direct rendering is disabled.

This is my whole Xorg.0.log.

```

localhost linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.13-gentoo-r2 #16 Tue Sep 27 17:49:09 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 23 September 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 27 19:21:36 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1028,0186 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,3150 card 1028,2002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,0186 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 2000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,0186 rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2721 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfd00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,7), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x00003fff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfb00000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x81ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:1:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x00002fff (0x1000) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x00003fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x81ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3150) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfdf0000/16, I/O @ 0xde00/8, BIOS @ 0xdfe00000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfbfd000 - 0xdfbfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdfcf0000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffe00 - 0xdfffffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfbfd000 - 0xdfbfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdfcf0000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffe00 - 0xdfffffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfbfd000 - 0xdfbfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfcf0000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdffffe00 - 0xdfffffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.16.20

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

        RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.16.20

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: @@UNRELEASED_AND_UNSUPPORTED_DRIVER@@

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 16 2005 00:15:14

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.16.1-driver-lnx-206829

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfbfd000 - 0xdfbfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfcf0000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdffffe00 - 0xdfffffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8223188

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfbfd000 - 0xdfbfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfcf0000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdffffe00 - 0xdfffffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150)" (Chipset = 0x3150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x2002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfdf0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xdfe00000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131008 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON (M24)

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: P24

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): The hex number setting for DesktopSetup is deprecated,

               it will be dropped in future versions of the driver.

               Please refer to the Release Notes for the new setting.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): No EDID information available.

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 11 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1296 1320 1408  800 801 804 816 +csync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   68.90  1024 1168 1192 1408  768 785 788 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.90  800 1056 1080 1408  600 701 704 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   68.90  640 976 1000 1408  480 641 644 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   68.90  1280 1296 1320 1408  768 785 788 816 +csync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   68.90  640 976 1000 1408  400 601 604 816 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   68.90  640 976 1000 1408  350 576 579 816 -hsync +csync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   68.90  512 912 936 1408  384 593 596 816 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   68.90  400 856 880 1408  600 701 704 816 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   68.90  320 816 840 1408  480 641 644 816 -hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   68.90  320 816 840 1408  400 601 604 816 -hsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.16.20

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000850

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdfbfd000 - 0xdfbfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdfcf0000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdffffe00 - 0xdfffffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [37] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd05e9000 (size=0x07a07000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd05e9000 (size=0x07a07000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf885c000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf885c000 to 0xb7b29000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.16.20

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 16 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.13-gentoo-r2

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xdfdf0000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(WW) fglrx(0): [drm] using DRM defaults (QS_ID=9650ffff)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf8f23000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Last edited by zidour on Thu Sep 29, 2005 11:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## groovin

are u in the video group?

----------

## zidour

Well, this might be a good point, but I was logged in as root, so I think permissions should not be a problem.

----------

## Wedge_

It all looks fine to me...is the fglrx module successfully loaded? Have you tried the 8.14.13 driver?

----------

## zidour

I think that the module is successfully loaded. There is no error in the log and lsmod lists the module.

I am not sure about the version. I just tried ~x86 and -* ebuilds from the portage. I will do some experiments tomorrow and let you know.

----------

## Lost.1

Hi,

Try executing glxinfo in libgl debugging mode, i.e.:

$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

If it shows some errors, fix them   :Very Happy: 

BR 

LostOne

----------

## zidour

Great, I think we are getting close...

Lost.1, do you have an idea how to fix this?

```

localhost ~ # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

```

This is weird, because the file exists.

```

localhost ~ # ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri

total 34124

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9325777 Sep 29 09:56 atiogl_a_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7581394 Sep 29 09:56 fglrx_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2275839 Sep 23 17:29 gamma_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1900551 Sep 23 17:29 i810_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1986306 Sep 23 17:29 i915_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2043650 Sep 23 17:29 mga_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1883908 Sep 23 17:29 r128_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1977761 Sep 23 17:29 r200_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2011612 Sep 23 17:29 radeon_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1910453 Sep 23 17:29 sis_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1962210 Sep 23 17:29 tdfx_dri.so

```

----------

## zidour

OK, solved.

Found this thread, emerged libstdc++ and everything works fine now.

----------

